# AMB-Shark ID



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

Aggiemulletboy and others. Here are the only two other photos I have of the shark I posted under the Sabine Pass Sharks thread.

The game warden said it was a Blacktip and I didn't argue as that made it legal but I have heard every ID except Great White:rotfl: so I wanted to see if these would help with a positive identification. I'm trying hard to learn all I can and even a shark ID book is sometimes ambigious....Thanks!


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

I still vote a skinny Bull...definitely NOT a BlackTip.

Roger


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

hopefully it was a dinner shark


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree Bull and also hope it was for dinner


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

its one of them ones that bite.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

small sandbar shark


A bull shark of that size would have a black outline on it's tail.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Yes*



SaltyTX said:


> hopefully it was a dinner shark


Yes, what I have cooked so far has been very good. Some of my friends have tried it also and they seem to like it:dance:


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> small sandbar shark
> 
> A bull shark of that size would have a black outline on it's tail.


I'd agree - furthermore the eyes don't look like those of a bull shark.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

illegal catch


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

My first guess would have been a bull shark


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

If a gamewarden and a website full sharkfisherman can't decide on what kind of shark it is what chance does a tourist have?


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> small sandbar shark
> 
> A bull shark of that size would have a black outline on it's tail.


 X2!


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

According to NOAA, the most significant difference between a Bull and a Sandbar is the interdorsal ridge, which is not visable from the pictures. Either shark would be illegal to keep at that size...as already stated.

You can print the attached and keep it in your tackle box. It helps me all the time.

Roger

http://spo.nwr.noaa.gov/tr153.pdf


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Not a black tip, sand shark or small bull but for sure not a black tip.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

DRILHER said:


> If a gamewarden and a website full sharkfisherman can't decide on what kind of shark it is what chance does a tourist have?


Pretty good point. It's not easy by any means, even if you have caught a bunch of each.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Pretty good point. It's not easy by any means, even if you have caught a bunch of each.


If you actually have the shark there, it isn't that hard to figure out if you have a decent key and rule out all the different traits of each. The pics ranger has aren't very conducive to identification though.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Not a bull*

Eyes in wrong position, neither is it a blacktip -- shows what the GW knows,

Sandbar , hmmmm tail looks right but dorsal area isn't right -

maybe some kind of hybrid if there is such a thing -- closer to a sandbar though.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Well either way it wasn't going to swim off with that bullet hole in it's head.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Too true!*



DRILHER said:


> Well either way it wasn't going to swim off with that bullet hole in it's head.


 Drihler, actually that is a stab wound from a large knife. I only had my Colt .45 with me that day and there were people too close to chance using it. I have learned a lot from this discussion and next time I'll be a little more careful about keeping one I am not 100% sure of:headknock


----------



## PHAT_BOI (May 19, 2010)

its a great white lmao :biggrin: no its a small bull shark ive caught plenty that size during the summer


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

juvenile stripless tiger shark. Rare for these waters.
































:biggrin:


----------



## CalcuttaKid (Dec 10, 2010)

Absolutely a Sandbar shark.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with JR, it's a Sandbar.


----------

